# How long does plastisol last??????



## Dretu Aliur (Nov 24, 2008)

what is the lifetime of plastisol? I have ink that has been sitting for a very long time. How long can plastisol sit before it starts to go bad , if in fact it ever does????


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I called my ink supplier a few weeks ago and they told me that they only warranty the ink for something like 30-60 days, but with the proper storage method it will last a long time (as in years).


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We have inks on our shelves that came from a shop that is no longer in business. One of our sales guys used to work at that shop. He says that some of those inks were from his customers that hadn't ordered shirts from as far back as 1992, making some of them at least 17 years old. We don't use those inks very often, and when we do it is to help mix a certain pantone color.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Plastisol Ink is PVC based, the same thing sprinkler pipe is made of. It lasts a long time and doesn't go bad, just mix it well, you might need to put some reducer in it or soft hand but it's fine. Some colors that arn't used much we've had 10 years or more and there fine. Plastisol only cures with heat. John


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

The stuff lasts for a loooonnng time as others have said. I don't even close my lids sometimes for weeks.


----------

